# Daffodil Brichardi & Julidochromis



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

I've got a fifty gallon aquarium that is currently set up as a community tank, but I am hoping to take down this set up and start from scratch. I've never kept cichlids before but am excited to try something new.

I was in Finatics today and really liked the looks of the Daffodil Brichardi. Does anyone have any advice regarding this species? Would they be compatible with the various Julidochromis species? If so, how many of each species would work in a twenty gallon.

I'd appreciate any tips on either of these species. How should the aquarium be decorated, etc. 

Also, I currently have a clown pleco in the tank and was wondering if he would survive in the new set up or not.


----------



## simko (Aug 24, 2017)

I really would warn against this...

I keep a breeding pair of N. pulcher (almost the same as brichardi) and once they paired up, they MURDERED everything else in the tank, this included other pulchers, multis and a catfish. This was in a 4' long 33 gallon tank. Now i have the mating pair and a swarm of fry, i really think they would kill the julidochromis.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Can't offer any advice but I'd be curious to hear about your experience if you do try to keep those two species together. Or can anyone else chip in with their experiences?
I'm rearing some J.marlieri juveniles in hopes of getting a mating pair and I'd like to add another species or two to their tank. For those of us with limited space, its hard to devote an entire tank to just two fish!


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

RCShevalier said:


> I've got a fifty gallon aquarium that is currently set up as a community tank, but I am hoping to take down this set up and start from scratch. I've never kept cichlids before but am excited to try something new.
> 
> I was in Finatics today and really liked the looks of the Daffodil Brichardi. Does anyone have any advice regarding this species? Would they be compatible with the various Julidochromis species? If so, how many of each species would work in a twenty gallon.
> 
> ...


 I have kept both species, and can tell you from many years of fish keeping these fish are killers, once they pair up. Once a pair, they will be the only ones left in the tank, regardless of tank size. A pair is best in a 10 gallon by themselves. I know it is very tempting to keep a group, as they are very nice looking fish, but you will be sorry in the end.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Not to disparage your experience, but I've come some sources that say a J. marlieri is _best_ kept in a community tank because even small changes in a small tank could stress the fish and cause the pair to turn on each other. But the other species must use a different niche, i.e. not rock. Perhaps individual fish differ in their personality.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

@RCShevalier: You might be interested in this cichlid compatibility chart: https://visual.ly/community/infographic/animals/african-cichlid-compatibility-chart
It doesn't recommend keeping Daffodils and Julies together but there's at least three genera that are compatible with Daffodils.


----------

